# Comments on Form?



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I bought this for my mom -- I am not going to breed him, but am curious about his form.

Thanks in advance for any comments!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1350556801


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice fish. He looks like an extended red HM.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He's got nice form, but his fins could be cleaner in shape, kinda sloppy. But I think he's an excellent starter for breeding. Beautiful boy


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

This guy is really nice! He has lots of excessive branching though which takes away from his awesome looks.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much for commenting!

I think mom is going to love him!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

He is extreme rosetail, his fins will eventually get too big for him to fully flare. I love his rich red color though.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I wouldn't quite say he's a rosetail but he does have excessive branching. As lond as he's able to support all that extra finnage full flare he should be okay.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

pretty nice symmetry =]! like Victor said, excessive branching. overall fins can be cleaner on the edge without rays extended out. Caudal edges can have some work but hey I'm sure you can get some nice Hm's if you bred him with a quality female...gotta be picky!

BettaFx,


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Very nice fish bred by Boat.. one of the best breeders ever IMO. Lost everything in the flood and is coming back.

Super nice fish. Great branching and spread. First rays on the top and bottom of that tail need to be longer to have sharper edges.. but he is no worse then most and something breeders have to work on.

Wish we had shot of the other side as I be that is one heck of a dorsal. Has the forward first rays so a shyhawk.. needs those first rays longer.. but again, he is not bad. The dorsal is branched well and looks to have good shape.

Anal is level and ties in real nice to that tail. He has very good balance. And he is the old fashioned dark red. The fish is in good condition and I would breed him if I had him. You would want to breed to a smoother outline as those jagged edges can cost him in a show ring. A nice dark female that has good, not excessive branching and smoother fins and you should have very competitive fish for the show ring. 

Or.. your mom can just enjoy a very nicely bred fish.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I like those black-edged scales, but I'm not sure the judges do. I've seen better top lines. Nice finnage, as critiqued above. 

Lovely fish. Your Mom should be pleased and proud.


----------

